# anyone knows?



## andy1987 (Feb 14, 2010)

HI

hello friends I'm looking for a company that can sell me generic CAT CONVERTERS

if someone please tell me a good company.

is very important.

thank you very much everyone for the help


----------



## chemist (Feb 14, 2010)

What is a "generic catalyst"?

A catalyst is a material that makes a chemical reaction run faster, but there are lots of catalysts. 
Platinum, nickel, enzymes, etc. Please be more specific.


----------

